# Heres a finish for ya



## Andrew Arndts (Sep 24, 2010)

I was watching a recorded show and saw a Lexus commercial where they state.  "We hand rub all the wood with silver dust."  
 I have but one question....  Why?


----------



## Rob73 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hilarious.   Silly rich people.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 24, 2010)

Old world craftsmen, such as yacht builders, better custom firearms makers (kreigoff shotguns come to mind), Rolls Royce and many European custom furniture makers (like fancy clockmakers) have been using hand-rubbed silver (or bronze) into wood since the beginning of both wood and silver.

In ancient times, the chemical makeup of silver acted as "stabilizer" for the prettier woods. Today, we call those woods "Burl". In those days, silver was used to slow the process that changes Burl wood to rotten sawdust.

To my knowledge, Rolls Royce and many "old name" European firearms makers still follow a similar procedure. They simply refer to it as a "very special old process". This process was often handed down from mastercraftsmen to their sons. 

In olden times, many craftsmen's lives were shortened from handling the chemicals used in processing goods. 
For example, haberdashers ( or hat makers) lost thier minds. It wasn't until many years later that we learned that the "Madhatters" were actually victims of metals and mercury poisoning.

If you ever get a chance to see a yacht's helm or a 500 year old shotgun, made from the "vsop" silver and  covered with thousands of coats of beeswax. Be sure to see it, there really is no substitute.

IMHO, the Japanese car maker has done our craft a tremendous favor! You don't have to buy "plastic" made to look like quality, you can STILL get that old world quality, IF you look for it!


----------



## greggas (Sep 24, 2010)

Andy...very interesting post...thanks for sharing it


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Sep 24, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Old world craftsmen, such as yacht builders, better custom firearms makers (kreigoff shotguns come to mind), Rolls Royce and many European custom furniture makers (like fancy clockmakers) have been using hand-rubbed silver (or bronze) into wood since the beginning of both wood and silver.
> 
> In ancient times, the chemical makeup of silver acted as "stabilizer" for the prettier woods. Today, we call those woods "Burl". In those days, silver was used to slow the process that changes Burl wood to rotten sawdust.
> 
> ...




I wonder with the safety equipment of today, and the price of silver being a modest price... well you see where I am going with this.  I guess I need to research this more.  or at least find where on can get silver dust.


----------



## lazyguy (Sep 30, 2010)

Andrew Arndts said:


> I wonder with the safety equipment of today, and the price of silver being a modest price... well you see where I am going with this. I guess I need to research this more. or at least find where on can get silver dust.


 Just don't get caught by th missus grinding up that silver serving set you got as a wedding gift but never use.:tongue:


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Oct 1, 2010)

lazyguy said:


> Andrew Arndts said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder with the safety equipment of today, and the price of silver being a modest price... well you see where I am going with this. I guess I need to research this more. or at least find where on can get silver dust.
> ...



Ohh no way, :biggrin: 
Actually I have a connection who makes jewlery I will just say "Can you get...?"  So Soon as I research this more, oh yeah.


----------



## Grizz (Oct 1, 2010)

Old Timers... I mean way back when making your own finishing cream, varnish, etc.   Would sometimes use silver to help pigment the colors of the wood by filling in the pores.

We know this mostly as French Polishing, although other nations developed techniques as advancements in chemistry came along.

Brick dust for Mahogany was used in the cremes and even gold dust for other variety of woods.

Way back... the concern for finish was not only for a 'satin', 'gloss' look, but to make it durable for the most likely condition the surface would encounter.  Not one finishing cream or technique could meet all conditions.  Thus, a lot of experimenting came about.

I would say that 'Hand rubbed Silver' is more for a 'Sale' than any real need for a finish.  I guarantee that the work may be 'hand rubbed silver' but they have a modern day coat of some kind of 'Poly-finish' over it... for protection.  Other wise, the 'old fashion hand rubbed finish' would need to be done again is a few years as it would not hold up to the wear and tear of everyday use.  (I'm thinking mostly of the center console.)


----------



## Skye (Oct 1, 2010)

To make it look less like a Toyota?


----------

